# Poison Ivy Turns 2 Today!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That's right Miss Poison Ivy turns two today. She was born on Friday The 13th 2009. I can't tell you enough on how wonderful she is to have around!

She's still got her winter weight on. Photo shot yesterday.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow 2 already! I remember that paper shredder accident She grown into a fabulous girl. Happy 2nd birthday Ivy.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow she is really beautiful. She has grown into an amazing dog.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Ivy!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OH HOW I HEART me som POISON IVY!!!!! gawd she is a sexy girl  HAPPY BIRTHDAY IVY!!! I hope you have an awesome day  ((hugs))


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww Happy birthday miss Ivy!!!!!! Give her lots of lovins for me


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

she is so beautiful! 

Happy B-day Ivy!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

, Poison Ivy! You are one sexy girl!!!! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh wow I absolutely ADORE this dog, she is by far the best looking girl I have ever seen!!!! I was actually just admiring her on facebook, stunning truly stunning!!!

HAPPY BIRSTHDAY POISON IVY!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful dog man


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks eveyone for all the nice comments. She's a great little girl.
Here's a few more.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:woof::woof:Happy Birthday Miss Ivy!!!!:woof::woof:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

~ Happy Birthday Ivy ~

Gosh I remember the shredder day ouch! She is gorgeous, I've said it before I'll say it again dogs in the hands of you and your wife just shine. :clap::clap:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol did she get some of that beer for her b-day Doug?? lol Even more gereat pics, I like the blurry background on the one


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She is just stunning!I love her color.She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Dang.. she's gorgeous! I love seeing pictures of this girl. She's absolutely stunning!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope she had a good birthday, Elvis! She certainly is beautiful. I love that first pic.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

haha paper shredder!!! looks like a demon with that thing


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

shes turned out gorgeous but you can tell from her baby pics she had alot of potential and i hope shes everything you were hoping for i think shes a gorgeous girl.
on another note she is way to focused on that beer!!!


----------

